# sthl 041 farm boss fires but wont run



## bubba07 (Sep 6, 2009)

I Can PouR Gas Down The Carb It Wil Fire and Run Until Gas Runs Out . Found A Crack In The Gas Cap Ordered A New One. Could This Still Be A Carb Issue. Or Maybe A Vent Line ? Any ThoUghts Will Be A Help. M:tongue:


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

this could be a few things, carb issue,no impulse from the crank case to operate the carburetor,bad fuel line,bad crank seals. But I would go after the carburetor first. I would remove,clean and rebuild. I would adjust the carb to spec and see if that corrected your issue. Oh another possible issue could be low compression,bad rings scoring etc.Very suprised you can still get that fuel cap, a lot of parts for these older Stihl saws are few and far between. The rebuild kit you will need to get is for tillotson part #rk-21hs.


----------



## bubba07 (Sep 6, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> this could be a few things, carb issue,no impulse from the crank case to operate the carburetor,bad fuel line,bad crank seals. But I would go after the carburetor first. I would remove,clean and rebuild. I would adjust the carb to spec and see if that corrected your issue. Oh another possible issue could be low compression,bad rings scoring etc.Very suprised you can still get that fuel cap, a lot of parts for these older Stihl saws are few and far between. The rebuild kit you will need to get is for tillotson part #rk-21hs.



thanks for the info had the motor completly rebuilt abot 2 yrs ago. im with you tho in think maybe carb in the place to start.:thumbsup:


----------

